# rescued a preggo girl



## bellasmommie (Sep 24, 2010)

so i snatched up sweet little sandy the other day from certain death. she was just to sweet to be a feeder. i didnt realize she was kept with males. i just got her, she doesnt feel preggo but she might be. if she is i hope you guys can help me out with her. i have room for all the babies until i find them homes, or they can stay with me forever, but i will need help during her pregnancy


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Start reading all the threads.


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

the more you read the mmore you'll find out. ther is lots of helpful info available if you read.


----------

